# Is Isaderm for cats also?



## Xitomeezer (Oct 13, 2016)

I just came back from Xito's second visit to the vet about his paws and besides the antibiotics that he is already taking the vet thought that we should also apply steroid cream. Looking at the pack now at home and reading the enclosed leaflet it says it's for dogs - no mention of cats, I'm now wondering if the vet made a mistake or if it can also be used on cats? On the pack it says Isaderm 5mg/g + 1mg/g gel for dogs


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I have just looked at the datasheet which only mentions treatment for dogs but this product used to be called Fuciderm and plenty of people have been prescribed it for their cats in the past. I think I have but cannot remember which cat or which condition.


----------



## Xitomeezer (Oct 13, 2016)

QOTN said:


> I have just looked at the datasheet which only mentions treatment for dogs but this product used to be called Fuciderm and plenty of people have been prescribed it for their cats in the past. I think I have but cannot remember which cat or which condition.


I've applied it to him but I'll call the vet in the morning just in case


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

No cat version exists so yep, it's boggo Isaderm for both species.


----------



## Xitomeezer (Oct 13, 2016)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> No cat version exists so yep, it's boggo Isaderm for both species.


Good to know. Thank you!


----------



## Liene (Oct 7, 2018)

Hi i just got the same gel for my cat, and i decided not to give him! It's says just for dogs! And there is active ingredients, so I'm scared
Plus he shouldn't lick that gell of!
I hope your cat will be healthy soon and you will let us know how hes skin react to gel.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Liene said:


> Hi i just got the same gel for my cat, and i decided not to give him! It's says just for dogs! And there is active ingredients, so I'm scared
> Plus he shouldn't lick that gell of!
> I hope your cat will be healthy soon and you will let us know how hes skin react to gel.


Our forum vet says it's often prescribed for cats as there is no cat equivalent. If your vet has prescribed it I'd try it.


----------



## Liene (Oct 7, 2018)

Thank you


----------

